# R4i Gold 3ds now supports 6.0.0.XX



## Kippykip (Jun 23, 2013)

The creators of the R4, R4i, R4i gold etc have released an update patch for the R4i Gold 3DS to support version 6.0.0.11 today.

This update requires to run the typical update file but after, you need to cut a signal line on the main board.


Spoiler: Update Instructions



In order to make your r4i gold 3ds support 3DS6.0.0-X,you need to update your r4i gold 3DS with r4i gold 6.0 patch. Please follow the instructions below carefully:

1.Visit our site: www.r4ids.cn , download the latest WOOD R4 V1.60 kernel (have to re-download it even you did it before).
2.Download the r4i gold 6.0 patch
3.Unzip r4i gold 6.0 patch to the root directory of your tf card.
4.Get a NDSL/NDSi or a 3DS which system version is below 3DS6.0.0-11.
5.Run R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds to update your r4i Gold 3DS card.
6.Attention: do not power off your console during the updating process.
7.After updating your r4i Gold 3DS card successfully, open the shell of your card, see the PCB picture below, cut off the signal line as shown by arrow in the yellow oval.









Note: Don't cut the line before the patch updating done!!!

8.Now, your r4i Gold 3DS card can work on 3DS 6.0.0-11

You can also update your r4i Gold 3DS card on a NDSL in case you can’t enter wood menu with your card.

1.Just get a working flashcard(like R4, AK2, DSTwo and etc) and boot up
R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSL.nds
2.Take out your working flashcard from the NDSL and insert your r4i Gold 3DS card
3.Press KEY_A and the updating process will begin.
4.After updating successfully, you need to do the same as above step 7(cut off the signal line).


This is what they said on their page:


> *Note:* This patch updating is little different as before, please see the instructions in the "readme.doc" step by step carefully! the key point: doing the patch updating for your card first, then cut off the signal line(on the PCB) by a knife as required on the picture...(Don't cut the line before the patch updating done!!!)


Source: http://r4ids.cn/news.htm
Filetrip download:
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-r4i-gold-600-11-3ds-patch-f32090.html


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, it sounds like this is the last update this card will be getting. As well, I'm doubting most people will be competent enough to pull off this update on their own.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 23, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, it sounds like this is the last update this card will be getting. As well, I'm doubting most people will be competent enough to pull off this update on their own.


 
Most likely and I've never had to cut any signal lines on anything before so this not 'noob' friendly I suppose, this was very new to me and I almost chopped the side of board!
I guess everyone should stick with a DSTwo or something


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm getting a 400 - Bad Request error on the source. Perhaps you could post up a pic of that signal line to be cut?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 23, 2013)

TehSkull said:


> I'm getting a 400 - Bad Request error on the source. Perhaps you could post up a pic of that signal line to be cut?


Added instructions


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jun 23, 2013)

Supercard ds2 price will rise like hell...
Will the gateway have those kind of updates?


----------



## ferofax (Jun 23, 2013)

Next update: Please connect C2312312541234 to B213123123, making sure to connect to D12312 and E532 along the way, but stay off of F53432!

Seriously though, if you have to actually tamper with the hardware, then it's practically a last ditch attempt. Anything afterwards is pretty much bye bye.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2013)

"sir Nintendo have updated the 3DS, but we used another method to update R4i gold 3ds"

"well it looks like its"

*puts on sunglasses*

"end of the line for the R4i gold 3ds"

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 23, 2013)

Flame said:


> "sir Nintendo have updated the 3DS, but we used another method to update R4i gold 3ds"
> 
> "well it looks like its"
> 
> ...


 
Your joke was bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## geishroy (Jun 23, 2013)

looks like they took a flamethrower to the PCB in the after picture lol.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Your joke was bad, and you should feel bad.



that wasn't supposed to be a joke pyromaniac123


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 23, 2013)

Flame said:


> that wasn't supposed to be a joke pyromaniac123


 
It was bad anyhow.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2013)

AceWarhead said:


> It was bad anyhow.


 
maybe next next you wouldnt be a cheap sake and buy a supercard, so you wouldnt feel _bad_. but you got to say the R4i gold 3ds It was bad anyhow.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 23, 2013)

Flame said:


> maybe next next you wouldnt be a cheap sake and buy a supercard, so you wouldnt feel _bad_. but you got to say the R4i gold 3ds It was bad anyhow.


 
Actually, I have  both a R4i Gold 3DS and a Supercard DSTWO, so I wasn't a "cheapskate." Your joke is still terrible.


----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2013)

"sir you going to the streets of GBAtemp"

"well it looks like"

*puts on sunglasses*

"I'm getting ready for FLAMEaceWARhead"

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 23, 2013)

so let me get this straight as of now with the new update only the DS2 still works without having to do all this tinkering bullshit?


----------



## indask8 (Jun 23, 2013)

1- Update your flashcart.
2- Cut the signal line.
3- Blow your 3DS fuse.
4- Cry.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> so let me get this straight as of now with the new update only the DS2 still works without having to do all this tinkering bullshit?


 
Yes, just run the update and done
R4i, Update then open it, cut a signal line and shit


----------



## bowser (Jun 23, 2013)

Damn, this gives a new meaning to updating your hardware.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2013)

geishroy said:


> looks like they took a flamethrower to the PCB in the after picture lol.


 
I agree, it looks like everything around there has melted and has burn marks.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Well this is crap if it means that future r4i gold may not run with software 7.0 or whatever they'd like to call it.
Tons of people were telling me r4i gold was the best way to go I should of gone with dstwo but didnt have the funds
Would really suck if I would have to buy a new card after just owning this one for not even 3 weeks.

I learn better with video so hopefully someone makes a youtube vid how to soon otherwise no update for me, still scared over future updates.
Almost reminds me of having to cut 360 boards.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jun 23, 2013)

ferofax said:


> Seriously though, if you have to actually tamper with the hardware, then it's practically a last ditch attempt. Anything afterwards is pretty much bye bye.


 

How so? They can just ship newer models with this already done.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 23, 2013)

I can still play 3ds cards without being forced to update cant I?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> I can still play 3ds cards without being forced to update cant I?


If you get a new game that has a newer firmware on it, it will make you update before you can play.


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If you get a new game that has a newer firmware on it, it will make you update before you can play.


 
How often are firmware updates usually released every 4-6 months?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> How often are firmware updates usually released every 4-6 months?


Sometimes as often as half a month or less if it's a bugfix.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_system_software


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Sometimes as often as half a month or less if it's a bugfix.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_3DS_system_software


 
It just kind of sucks to know that I may need to buy a new flash ard right when I bought this one. I took a look at my card and guessing you barely just scratch it off with a razor?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 23, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> It just kind of sucks to know that I may need to buy a new flash ard right when I bought this one. I took a look at my card and guessing you barely just scratch it off with a razor?


 
I used a pin and dug the hell out of it, you gotta be careful not to break the card


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> I used a pin and dug the hell out of it, you gotta be careful not to break the card


 
So it worked out for you nicely?
-Update the new firmware directly
-Run nds patch
-Cut the line

All there is to it?


----------



## topsup (Jun 23, 2013)

I looked at the picture but it seems to be a different circuit board to mine. Does anyone know where I should be cutting?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 23, 2013)

pony out the extra 20 bucks and get a dstwo next time...I never understand why people buy inferior cards to save a couple bucks


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 23, 2013)

topsup said:


> -snip-


 
That doesn't look like an r4ids.cn card.


----------



## topsup (Jun 23, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> That doesn't look like an r4ids.cn card.


 

Sorry, I'm a derp. So I'll just have to wait until this card gets an update, if ever?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 23, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> pony out the extra 20 bucks and get a dstwo next time...I never understand why people buy inferior cards to save a couple bucks


I've never bought a DS2 because it consumes way more battery than other flashcards. I'm starting to rethink this, though...


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 23, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I've never bought a DS2 because it consumes way more battery than other flashcards. I'm starting to rethink this, though...


you're correct but it's a fair trade off


----------



## hnguyen2010 (Jun 23, 2013)

what happen if you cut the wire on r4i card


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 23, 2013)

Using a scalpel or stanley knife a firm score through the circuit should do it, and would make less damage should the need ever arise to have to re bridge the line.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 23, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I've never bought a DS2 because it consumes way more battery than other flashcards. I'm starting to rethink this, though...



Didn't someone test the DSTwo in a thread on here and find out that it really doesn't use as much battery as people were thinking it did (unless using something like the GBA emulator anyway). IIRC, it used about the same as a retail cart.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 24, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Didn't someone test the DSTwo in a thread on here and find out that it really doesn't use as much battery as people were thinking it did (unless using something like the GBA emulator anyway). IIRC, it used about the same as a retail cart.


As far as I recall, that is correct. The DSTwo does consume slightly more battery, but all in all, it isn't substantial enough to worry much about. For what the DSTwo offers in return as well, the tiny downside is hardly worth buying a cheaper, less reliable card over.


----------



## aaronz77 (Jun 24, 2013)

Just did mine with a razor blade. Seems to be working on my 3ds and 3ds XL so far. It's not too difficult but, I fear the time will come soon that the big N will finally beat this card in the next one or two updates. My DSTWO is still holding strong without the use of ANY tools.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2013)

and this is what happens when you decide to cheap out on a flash cart


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jun 24, 2013)

for anyone who doesn't know what to perform the cutting with, shall I suggest a precision blade like x-acto knife, available at your local craft or hobby shop


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 24, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> and this is what happens when you decide to cheap out on a flash cart


What do you mean?  It's not the most expensive, but it's certainly not the cheapest.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 24, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Didn't someone test the DSTwo in a thread on here and find out that it really doesn't use as much battery as people were thinking it did (unless using something like the GBA emulator anyway). IIRC, it used about the same as a retail cart.





Nathan Drake said:


> As far as I recall, that is correct. The DSTwo does consume slightly more battery, but all in all, it isn't substantial enough to worry much about. For what the DSTwo offers in return as well, the tiny downside is hardly worth buying a cheaper, less reliable card over.


My main problem with the DStwo is that it consumes battery even when it's not being used. Some people have reported that their 3DSes only lasty a few hours in sleep mode when using a DStwo, even when they have a DStwo in the card slot even when it is not being used (3DS is in regular 3DS mode)


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 24, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> What do you mean? It's not the most expensive, but it's certainly not the cheapest.


Cheaping out is pretty much buying any less reliable flash cart (ie: anything that isn't the DSTwo) simply for the reason that it's less expensive. I've never understood why someone is willing to cheap out and buy $10 or $12 carts time after time rather than just finding the $35 to drop on a DSTwo when firmware updates are a big part of their purchasing decision to begin with. With the comfort of never having to worry about pesky firmware updates since the Supercard team stays on top of it, it is clearly the smarter choice if firmware updates are an issue.

With an update like this out for one of the last DS carts that is even somewhat supported on the 3DS, I think the average flash cart buyer would be regretting purchasing this cart about now.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 24, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Cheaping out is pretty much buying any less reliable flash cart (ie: anything that isn't the DSTwo) simply for the reason that it's less expensive. I've never understood why someone is willing to cheap out and buy $10 or $12 carts time after time rather than just finding the $35 to drop on a DSTwo when firmware updates are a big part of their purchasing decision to begin with. With the comfort of never having to worry about pesky firmware updates since the Supercard team stays on top of it, it is clearly the smarter choice if firmware updates are an issue.
> 
> With an update like this out for one of the last DS carts that is even somewhat supported on the 3DS, I think the average flash cart buyer would be regretting purchasing this cart about now.


I went with r4i 3DS because it has better homebrew compatibility than DSTwo, and the team keeps up with updates.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 24, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> My main problem with the DStwo is that it consumes battery even when it's not being used. Some people have reported that their 3DSes only lasty a few hours in sleep mode when using a DStwo, even when they have a DStwo in the card slot even when it is not being used (3DS is in regular 3DS mode)


If only the DS actually HAD a sleep mode.   It just cuts the screens off and tells the game to pause.  So carts don't actually turn off, flash or retail.  So the difference in power drain is noticed there.


----------



## Hardcase1 (Jun 24, 2013)

applied the update fine, opened my card, looks very different from the one in the instructions. Does not appear to have the signal wire. Put it in my v6.0.0-11U 3ds and it works fine.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If only the DS actually HAD a sleep mode.  It just cuts the screens off and tells the game to pause. So carts don't actually turn off, flash or retail. So the difference in power drain is noticed there.


Even when 3DS is in 3DS mode's sleep mode, for example, when you're playing Pushmo while a DStwo is in the card slot and you close your 3DS. Plus, when I had a DSi I could close it and still lasted more than a day using an Acekard...

The DStwo may last about the same when flashcards are being used in their maximum capacity, but the main problem is that battery consumption with the DStwo is still about the same even when it's not being used at all. (One didn't even open the DStwo icon)


----------



## K3N1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm going to laugh at everyone when Nintendo blocks out DStwo and you'll be hearing about DSthree for $60, can't wait till I hear everyone complain about having to buy another card. R4i is definately not a cheap card it can emulate SNES for crying out loud.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 24, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> I'm going to laugh at everyone when Nintendo blocks out DStwo and you'll be hearing about DSthree for $60, can't wait till I hear everyone complain about having to buy another card. R4i is definately not a cheap card it can emulate SNES for crying out loud.


Um. My R4 can emulate SNES too. Just pretty damned poorly. Fun fact: The DS2 does it better than any other DS cart out there. As it stands, the DS2 is the only cart that doesn't show the limitations that other carts have. Sure, down the line, it may finally lose the ability to update. We're all expecting it to happen someday because none of these devices are perfect where firmware bypasses are involved. Right here and now though, the DS2 is absolutely the only cart that has not required any extreme, last ditch effort updates like the R4i Gold, and has never faltered in providing updates when required. It hasn't required discretely distributed new hardware revisions that can actually support further updates, and just keeps on working. It is the only cart you can buy right now where you can sit there and say "yeah, this will probably be just fine a couple 3DS updates from now". Once another cart out there proves to be as great the DS2, you can mock it as you please, but until then, you just look stupid when you're trying to build up what is ultimately just a second rate clone that has barely managed to make it through the most recent update.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jun 24, 2013)

I see dstwo prices going up in the near future if another card doesn't solve this problem soon


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 24, 2013)

R.I.P, 1000's of R4's that are going to perish.

Well..
Guess the clone makers are happy enough to sell a fuck ton of them again.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 24, 2013)

Why the heck do they need to cut a line anyway? So the card can't be updated anymore?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 24, 2013)

emmanu888 said:


> Why the heck do they need to cut a line anyway? So the card can't be updated anymore?


If I had to guess it sends some sort of signal which the 3ds now detects.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 24, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> How so? They can just ship newer models with this already done.


 
So that's how it's gonna be now? Buy a new one when Nintendo updates?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't update my R4i card. It says: "Card check fail"


----------



## reprep (Jun 24, 2013)

the only problem I get with my dstwo is, if you put your 3ds into sleep while dstwo is in cartridge slot, you get extremely low stand-by time. though I just push the cartridge and don't plug it off fully before getting my 3ds into sleep.

battery lasts short only on dstwo specific software (emulators, movie player etc.)


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 24, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> So it worked out for you nicely?
> -Update the new firmware directly
> -Run nds patch
> -Cut the line
> ...


 
That was all yes


----------



## loco365 (Jun 24, 2013)

My question is, even though I'm not an R4i owner yet, what does cutting the line do? What happens if you apply the update patch, but don't cut the line? And are these cards going to still be flashable in the future?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 24, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> My question is, even though I'm not an R4i owner yet, what does cutting the line do? What happens if you apply the update patch, but don't cut the line? And are these cards going to still be flashable in the future?


 
If you don't the line (Only on the red board) it still works fine in older ds's but the 3ds says "An error occurred please hold down power" etc


----------



## geishroy (Jun 24, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> My main problem with the DStwo is that it consumes battery even when it's not being used. Some people have reported that their 3DSes only lasty a few hours in sleep mode when using a DStwo, even when they have a DStwo in the card slot even when it is not being used (3DS is in regular 3DS mode)


 

real time save and just cut the power off...


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 24, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> My main problem with the DStwo is that it consumes battery even when it's not being used. Some people have reported that their 3DSes only lasty a few hours in sleep mode when using a DStwo, even when they have a DStwo in the card slot even when it is not being used (3DS is in regular 3DS mode)


 
I just turn the wireless off
My 3DS lasted a 5 hour trip with the Supercard in it and still had an extra 30 mins


----------



## Rydian (Jun 24, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> I'm going to laugh at everyone when Nintendo blocks out DStwo and you'll be hearing about DSthree for $60,


Except that the DSTwo has never been blocked.  People that got the first model to use on the DSi can still use it on this latest 3DS update.



kenenthk said:


> R4i is definately not a cheap card


$15 is dirt cheap for a flash cart, if you mean price.



kenenthk said:


> it can emulate SNES for crying out loud.


No, the DS*1 can emulate the SNES.*2

*1 - The R4i doesn't run any emulators, it's a standard flash cart that runs software on the DS itself, like almost every other flash cart.  It uses the exact same emulators as the Acekard 2i, the M3i Zero, the EZ-Flash Vi, etc.

*2 - Standard SNES emulation on the DS is crappy.  Low compatibility, graphical issues, cut-off screen, etc.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 24, 2013)

Supercard DSTwo is no undoubtedly, 100% the best card.

Thankfully I bought one before I got a 3DS.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 24, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, it sounds like this is the last update this card will be getting. As well, I'm doubting most people will be competent enough to pull off this update on their own.


lol its quite simple, and seeing where the line that needs to be cut it, if you fuck up, you gotta be really fucking dumb. Not much too close by you could prob do it with a kitchen knife,


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 24, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> lol its quite simple, and seeing where the line that needs to be cut it, if you fuck up, you gotta be really fucking dumb. Not much too close by you could prob do it with a kitchen knife,


I think you underestimate the incompetence of the average flash cart owner. It looks easy to most of us, but the majority of us aren't rather technologically inept, especially where flash carts are concerned.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 24, 2013)

Seriously guys...guy just wanted to help you your R4 to work on newer firmware. If you don't like, don't do it, or give R4 to someone who has some experience with electronics and such, and show him these instructions. Now it's simpler, is it? 

But I think it's best to get a DStwo though 



Crimsonclaw111 said:


> Supercard DSTwo is no undoubtedly, 100% the best card.


 
Well it does have some issues on 3DS, so I would say 99% the best card


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone know what cutting the signal line actually does? The instructions offer no explanation.



Pingouin7 said:


> I agree, it looks like everything around there has melted and has burn marks.


It really does, lmao. I wonder how that happened. Maybe it was a unit they were developing a fix on and that was just the result of all the testing?
I think it's just a lot of bad soldering, and solder flux that hasn't been cleaned off. Clearly whoever was working on this fix has little soldering skills.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 24, 2013)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> Supercard DSTwo is no undoubtedly, 100% the best card.
> 
> Thankfully I bought one before I got a 3DS.


Unless, like me, you care about homebrew more than warez.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

OK guys, we kinda need this info known widely so post this

the Rev C carts indeed need the line cut AFTER! you have applied the update
this is due to a new Hardware block introduced by 6.0.0-11/12

carts rev 9 & A DO NOT! need any cuts and work fine after you have ran the update .nds

I don't think Rev9 & RevA will last that much longer though

I have asked the question about will the Rev C's be updatable after the line has been cut

Nintendo are indeed using more hardware blocks as well as headers


----------



## Auryn (Jun 24, 2013)

Are all people in here so young and spoiled??
Just remember that cutting things on the PBC and soldering (and usually adding  a chip) was very normal till PS2 and early Xbox.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 24, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Unless, like me, you care about homebrew more than warez.


 
But my DSTwo is better because it plays GBA games on my 3DS without a slot two device at acceptable settings.


----------



## Essometer (Jun 24, 2013)

Auryn said:


> Are all people in here so young and spoiled??
> Just remember that cutting things on the PBC and soldering (and usually adding a chip) was very normal till PS2 and early Xbox.


Everything now needs to be a press of a button, otherwise it is to hard.
Just look at the jailbreak scene.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 24, 2013)

Crimsonclaw111 said:


> But my DSTwo is better because it plays GBA games on my 3DS without a slot two device at acceptable settings.


Which are warez.  I don't care about that.  Like I said, it's not the best option for everyone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, it sounds like this is the last update this card will be getting. As well, I'm doubting most people will be competent enough to pull off this update on their own.


 
You can connect a broken PCB line with a pencil... and disconnect it equally easily.


----------



## ViRGE (Jun 24, 2013)

It's an interesting state of affairs when a flash cart maker is telling you to cut a trace. Kudos to Nintendo for figuring out how to block this cart based on sensing that pin; they've come a long way since the early DS and Wii days.



Auryn said:


> Are all people in here so young and spoiled??
> Just remember that cutting things on the PBC and soldering (and usually adding  a chip) was very normal till PS2 and early Xbox.


To be fair, soldering is and always will be a pain. A lot of those mods required a steady hand, a very good iron, and you usually wanted a magnification visor of some sort, too. Soldering isn't for the faint of heart and really requires some experience (unless you want to break things). So anything that gets rid of soldering is a plus.

Cutting on the other hand really shouldn't be a big deal as far as difficulty goes. A good x-acto knife is all you really need. If you can cut a tomato then I would expect you could make the cut here.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 24, 2013)

So should I cut blue wire or red wire?
Which one will make my r4i gold explode?
Plz pm this hurry, the fate of the world depend on it.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 24, 2013)

anhminh said:


> So should I cut blue wire or red wire?
> Which one will make my r4i gold explode?
> Plz pm this hurry, the fate of the world depend on it.


 
The picture says that if you cut any wire before updating, IT WILL EXPLODE


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 24, 2013)

The only time I had to do a manual fix was when I had to re-solder a chip back onto one of my knock-off R4's. Anyhow, I'm still rocking my AK2i on my DSi, so none of this really matters all that much to me.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah, the terrible jokes here. Anyway, I wonder why this needs to be done for it to work?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Ah, the terrible jokes here. Anyway, I wonder why this needs to be done for it to work?


 
well if you read the thread you would see it explained by the team


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 24, 2013)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Ah, the terrible jokes here. Anyway, I wonder why this needs to be done for it to work?


 
Because 6.0.0.11/12 hardware blocked the R4i Gold


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 24, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I agree, it looks like everything around there has melted and has burn marks.


Well it seems like they first unsoldered the top left chip, when that didn't work/was too hard for the average person, they destroyed the resistor or w/e it is that is thus getting its power cut off, when that worked they decided to tell people to cut the signal line instead of telling them to destroy the part.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2013)

Re: melted and burn marks

Look at the potting/epoxy, chances are that is a different board between the shots.

Anyway nice to see updates and something thinking about being hacking appearing as part of this. It might actually be interesting again at some point.


----------



## marksteele (Jun 24, 2013)

wayyy too much DSTwo love around here. I've hated em ever since they sent out a shoddy batch to resellers (and the reseller refused to swap). Been too long since then to return it anyway. Suffice to say I've never seen another flashcart with such bad quality control as the DSTwo (especially for their price range).


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

marksteele said:


> wayyy too much DSTwo love around here. I've hated em ever since they sent out a shoddy batch to resellers (and the reseller refused to swap). Been too long since then to return it anyway. Suffice to say I've never seen another flashcart with such bad quality control as the DSTwo (especially for their price range).


 
resellers not replacing them, guess you shouldn't buy from dodgy resellers as the ones I know replaced defective models.

price range for them lol, they're the only ones with a CPU inbuilt

considering R4's originally were $85 haha


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> price range for them lol, they're the only ones with a CPU inbuilt



There is the iplayer and ISMM still. Granted they went into a bit of turmoil when the owner died but that is a different discussion.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> There is the iplayer and ISMM still.


I believe one of them was also the Supercard team iirc
maybe even both


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2013)

The iplayer was supercard by a different name. The ISMM was an OEM iplayer but with ROM loading functions by the ismartds team.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The iplayer was supercard by a different name. The ISMM was an OEM iplayer but with ROM loading functions by the ismartds team.


 
ah ok, couldn't remember
shame they both died off but the DSTwo was the result and works amazingly

wonder how other cards are going to cope with the 6.0.0-X update
as there is indeed hardware blocks aimed at specific teams and cards


----------



## stephysanrio (Jun 24, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> Most likely and I've never had to cut any signal lines on anything before so this not 'noob' friendly I suppose, this was very new to me and I almost chopped the side of board!
> I guess everyone should stick with a DSTwo or something


 How about I almost chopped off my finger? Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> How about I almost chopped off my finger? Lmfao!!!!


 
risky business lol

I'm only going to cut mine when I hear back from the team about some stuff


----------



## stephysanrio (Jun 24, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> risky business lol
> 
> I'm only going to cut mine when I hear back from the team about some stuff


Hey I asked about why was it needed to cut off the line BUT the sales team don't know much, they just said only the engineer knows lol maybe you have better luck :b I was just trying to help


----------



## matt! (Jun 24, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I can't update my R4i card. It says: "Card check fail"


Are using correct updater nds file? One is for DSLite, the other is for DS, DSi, 3DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

emsef said:


> Are using correct updater nds file? One is for DSLite, the other is for DS, DSi, 3DS.


 
R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds
is the file to update the card on a NDSPhat/Lite/DSi/3DS

R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSL.nds
is for if you have bricked the card and are reflashing it


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2013)

_Plot twist:_ You have to rework the line for it to work on 7.0


----------



## Orbiting234 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ran the update (have NOT cut line) on my DSi and although successful, it still says "Sys:NDSi 1.45&3DS5.1.0-11" under the help information within Wood.  Shouldn't they have changed this line to reflect it's 6.0.0 compatibility?  Not going to cut it until I know for sure I am indeed updated.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 24, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> OK guys, we kinda need this info known widely so post this
> 
> the Rev C carts indeed need the line cut AFTER! you have applied the update
> this is due to a new Hardware block introduced by 6.0.0-11/12
> ...


So basically Nintendo managed to properly detect the cart? Or?
I wonder what this affects though. If the chip can no longer communicate (that's likely what they mean by signal line), that would no doubt affect some sort of aspect of functionality wouldn't it? Otherwise why is the chip there in the first place if it's not needed?

x


Nathan Drake said:


> Cheaping out is pretty much buying any less reliable flash cart (ie: anything that isn't the DSTwo) simply for the reason that it's less expensive. I've never understood why someone is willing to cheap out and buy $10 or $12 carts time after time rather than just finding the $35 to drop on a DSTwo when firmware updates are a big part of their purchasing decision to begin with. With the comfort of never having to worry about pesky firmware updates since the Supercard team stays on top of it, it is clearly the smarter choice if firmware updates are an issue.
> 
> With an update like this out for one of the last DS carts that is even somewhat supported on the 3DS, I think the average flash cart buyer would be regretting purchasing this cart about now.


Did you ever stop to think that some people might not be interested in all the extra features the DSTWO has?

The r4ids.cn team have shown themselves to be quite reliable, maybe they don't update as fast as SuperCard, but it's certainly a good choice if you don't care about the extra features enough to pay close to 4x the price for it. I don't see any reason why people shouldn't buy it, especially now that it has RTS too (at no added cost)

No one could have predicted that this would happen. The main issue is that they likely will not make any repairs or replacement for people that botch the card trying to cut the line.
It's not like it's the team's fault that this happened, though, so there's no reason it can't happen to the DSTWO as well. Price has little to do with it.

Don't get me wrong though, DSTWO owners are probably very happy about their purchase right now. I know I'm relieved this didn't happen to the DSTWO (at least so far), but if Nintendo can detect this flashcart, who says they can't detect the onboard CPU of the DSTWO as well?



Team Fail said:


> My question is, even though I'm not an R4i owner yet, what does cutting the line do? What happens if you apply the update patch, but don't cut the line? And are these cards going to still be flashable in the future?


I'm wondering about that last thing as well. I assume it will, as they haven't said otherwise, but they might be afraid to mention it in fear that they will lose sales.
Since it specifically says you have to update it before cutting the line I do have my concerns though. Maybe the new firmware uses a different method to patch that doesn't rely on the chip unlike the current one, that's just a theory though.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Jun 24, 2013)

why don't you just Not Update?

there's nothing interesting on DSiware anyway.

3DS for retail + DS Lite for homebrew = perfection


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So basically Nintendo managed to properly detect the cart? Or?
> I wonder what this affects though. If the chip can no longer communicate (that's likely what they mean by signal line), that would no doubt affect some sort of aspect of functionality wouldn't it? Otherwise why is the chip there in the first place if it's not needed?


 

you cannot apply the 6.0.0-X update if the line has been cut

I'd assume the 3DS was able to use that line to detect or flash the card


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Jun 24, 2013)

grrr still not working on Metroid C cards......why do they have to waste our bloomin time trying every time instead of just stating if it will or won't work - the posting even suggests it would work on any of the revisions


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Midnight Tboy said:


> grrr still not working on Metroid C cards......why do they have to waste our bloomin time trying every time instead of just stating if it will or won't work - the posting even suggests it would work on any of the revisions


 

majority of the good retailers exchanged the metroid cards for there customers, I assume you didn't exchange yours


----------



## SinR (Jun 24, 2013)

Now I'm glad that my 3DS can't connect out.

Although I won't lie, I can't remember when I put my DSTwo in it last time, been having fun trying to complete NSMB2


----------



## Rydian (Jun 24, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Unless, like me, you care about homebrew more than warez.


Speaking of which, try HBMenu.  YWG suggested using that launcher when I found some DS demos on pouet.net that wouldn't launch properly.



marksteele said:


> wayyy too much DSTwo love around here. I've hated em ever since they sent out a shoddy batch to resellers (and the reseller refused to swap). Been too long since then to return it anyway. Suffice to say I've never seen another flashcart with such bad quality control as the DSTwo (especially for their price range).


That was one batch, and all the trusted sellers we've seen sent out replacements.  If you didn't get a replacement that's the shop you bought from at fault.  They sold you defective merchandise, they should replace it.



superspudz2000 said:


> why don't you just Not Update?
> 
> there's nothing interesting on DSiware anyway.
> 
> 3DS for retail + DS Lite for homebrew = perfection


This.  I've really been considering making a sticky telling people to not get a 3DS to play DS ROMs on, since it offers nothing (as far as DS games go) while being more limiting. If they just want DS ROMs they should get a DS, far less hassle.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jun 24, 2013)

I really think that the cards we cut manually won't work with future updates. If that's the case the site I work for would replace our customer's cards for working cards like we always do. 

I was told once new orders are placed the cards would come supporting 6.0 directly so no cutting necessary. 
And as for what is the cutting for... I think that's how the 3ds is detecting the card since once that is cut off you don't get the error any more and you are able to bypass it 

Lol at the 7.0 comment "to update your card for 7.0 connect c1 with r9 on the pbc"

Dies laughing XD I wouldn't be surprised if this happens haha


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Jun 24, 2013)

Yea, this seems like the end of the line for this model of the flashcart, that line is needed for the update, so that means after you remove it, you won't be able to update again, that's quite horrible.


----------



## matt! (Jun 24, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> well if you read the thread you would see it explained by the team


 
Can you post a link?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

emsef said:


> Can you post a link?


 
that would null the point of you reading the thread


----------



## stephysanrio (Jun 24, 2013)

oh god the questions begin... "how do you open the shell?"
haha XD


----------



## BlazinH (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry for being a newb, but how exactly do I go about opening the casing on my R4i in the first place?


----------



## NariIro (Jun 24, 2013)

Has NOBODY learned anything from the Pandora battery trick for the psp 2000's? If you cut the connection you break it which (on the psp's) caused it to boot but only into what they called "service mode" then if you wanted to use the psp again properly you had to buy a new battery, OR if you were smart all you did was use a #2 pencil and fill back in the cut on the board with the graphite in the pencil and it was a NORMAL battery again where if the need arises you could just "Erase" the fill in and re do it. Now if they do find a way to fix this block by nintendo all you would have to do is apply the same tactics here and "Fill" in the cut.

Again could be wrong but going back to the oldest trick in the book thanks to my old psp modding days.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

Email from the team


----------



## crompy (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an R4i Gold and I did everything exactly as the instructions said to and the r4i gold boots up like normal but when I select any game it just hangs on the "Loading" message.
Anyone else having this problem? I have have done hundreds of trace cuts before and I tried this on 2 different r4i gold cards and get the same problem.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 24, 2013)

crompy said:


> I have an R4i Gold and I did everything exactly as the instructions said to and the r4i gold boots up like normal but when I select any game it just hangs on the "Loading" message.
> Anyone else having this problem? I have have done hundreds of trace cuts before and I tried this on 2 different r4i gold cards and get the same problem.


 
that's normally an Issue with the MicroSD
or it may be a Bug with the Wood 1.60, switch back to 1.58 Wood and see if the issue is still present
I believe YWG changed some major file stuffs in 1.59 so switching back to 1.58 might keep everything working for now


----------



## AlanWeird (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an old original "6" version card. Will this patch work? All I'm getting using both update files are card check fail.

It was the rafa nadal tennis version. I just updated it to the "dorasu" DSi / XL only card update.

But trying the new patch again. Nothing works. Assuming the card will never be updated.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh damn, Dropbox temporary disabled my public folder because of too much traffic, I guess I'll host the pictures elsewhere
EDIT: Changed the pictures URL should be good now (Except the thumbnail of this thread)


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone have feedback on the rev.8?
Because I tried the ndsi_3ds.nds (I know, its not the actual file name but you got the idea) and it keeps telling me card check fail.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Anyone have feedback on the rev.8?
> Because I tried the ndsi_3ds.nds (I know, its not the actual file name but you got the idea) and it keeps telling me card check fail.


 
Most likely means your card is no longer supported :C


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> Most likely means your card is no longer supported :C


 
Well...
The new patch for 3DS V4.5.0-10 & DSi V1.45 is releasing!(2013-01-06)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This patch is only for the revision (C, A, 9) 3DS cards, *we are still working on those old revision cards(and few revision "c"), will keep it updated on our site soon, thanks for your patience...Download Now

That would be dumb >_<*


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 25, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Well...
> The new patch for 3DS V4.5.0-10 & DSi V1.45 is releasing!(2013-01-06)
> 
> 
> ...


*
That's the January patch.  You may not know, but this is June.*


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Well...
> The new patch for 3DS V4.5.0-10 & DSi V1.45 is releasing!(2013-01-06)
> 
> 
> ...


*





			we are still working on those old revision cards
		
Click to expand...

 I guess they haven't released it for some of them then :\
Wrong date, thanks Joostin*


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's the January patch. You may not know, but this is June.


I know,but they said they would update it for older than the rev.9.
At least for 4.5-10 (didn't update yet).
I know its feasible:
Date: Thu, 27 Dec 2012 11:09:52 +0800
From: [email protected]
To: medoli900
Subject: Re: R4i3ds gold rev.8

We are still working the patch for those old revision cards. 
You can buy a new one if you don't want to wait....
sorry for any inconvenience and thanks for your patience....

[email protected]

*From:* medoli900
*Date:* 2012-12-27 07:05
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* R4i3ds gold rev.8
I have a question:
Does rev.8 will have a patch for 3DS ver. 4.5.0-10U or I will have to buy a new flashcard?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 25, 2013)

For those of you who successfully updated, what card revision do you have?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> For those of you who successfully updated, what card revision do you have?


 
I had the latest revision, so that was the first update on that card I did
I was taking pictures of the card and got it stuck in 3ds with half the case (yes I'm an idiot)
http://gbatemp.net/threads/broken-3ds-cartage-slot.350100
So yeah this is why I stick with the supercard


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 25, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> I had the latest revision, so that was the first update on that card I did


Rev C?

By the way, I have no idea why the readme is in doc format, but here's a PDF version: http://www.mediafire.com/view/bonfh07m03rw8w7/readme.pdf


----------



## razorbackdb (Jun 25, 2013)

have they said anything about if cutting the pcb makes the card no updateable?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Rev C?
> 
> By the way, I have no idea why the readme is in doc format, but here's a PDF version: http://www.mediafire.com/view/bonfh07m03rw8w7/readme.pdf


 
Well, mine is the same that was in the picture


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 25, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> you cannot apply the 6.0.0-X update if the line has been cut
> 
> I'd assume the 3DS was able to use that line to detect or flash the card


Yes, I figured out that much. But why? How does this affect future updates? What is the chip used for in the first place? There are so many questions that need answering. I think people would be less reluctant to go through with this process if they knew the details around it.



Pong20302000 said:


> Email from the team


That does sound like cutting the line will disable reflashing of the chip...


----------



## nl255 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Speaking of which, try HBMenu. YWG suggested using that launcher when I found some DS demos on pouet.net that wouldn't launch properly.
> 
> That was one batch, and all the trusted sellers we've seen sent out replacements. If you didn't get a replacement that's the shop you bought from at fault. They sold you defective merchandise, they should replace it.
> 
> This. I've really been considering making a sticky telling people to not get a 3DS to play DS ROMs on, since it offers nothing (as far as DS games go) while being more limiting. If they just want DS ROMs they should get a DS, far less hassle.


 
It (and the DSi XL which has the same problem with updates) offer a much bigger screen than a regular DS or DS Lite.


----------



## Benighted (Jun 25, 2013)

This is weird. No matter what I do, it always says fail at the update prompt, I remove and put the card again, I even tried with a NDSL, and fails every time.
Also, this is a revision C card right?


----------



## phalk (Jun 25, 2013)

Benighted said:


> This is weird. No matter what I do, it always says fail at the update prompt, I remove and put the card again, I even tried with a NDSL, and fails every time.
> Also, this is a revision C card right?


 
Same card as mine, and the same problem. Couldn't update last time too. Guess this one is dead.

If you take a look at the Help inside the cart menu, you'll see it says it's revision B. Probably that's why.


----------



## Benighted (Jun 25, 2013)

phalk said:


> Same card as mine, and the same problem. Couldn't update last time too. Guess this one is dead.
> 
> If you take a look at the Help inside the cart menu, you'll see it says it's revision B. Probably that's why.


Crap, I bought this one like a month ago....now I ponder, To update or not update...that is the question, I have a NDSL, but I love the 3dsXL bigger screen....meh, I guess I don't want anything from the eshop right now, still, this sucks.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone knows if there's a chance they will bring out an update later which doesn't require to open the card and cut some cord? I don't really trust myself doing that.


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> Anyone knows if there's a chance they will bring out an update later which doesn't require to open the card and cut some cord? I don't really trust myself doing that.


 
I don't think they can because Nintendo hardware blocked the card


----------



## matt! (Jun 25, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> that would null the point of you reading the thread


I've read the thread - there is no explanation from anybody in r4ids.cn team as to why the cut is required. Please post a link if you know otherwise.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

emsef said:


> I've read the thread - there is no explanation from anybody in r4ids.cn team as to why the cut is required. Please post a link if you know otherwise.


 
I explain it lol

the 3DS can use that line to detect the flashcard hardware
hence why it needs to be cut


----------



## matt! (Jun 25, 2013)

Pong20302000 Please post a link to your source.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

emsef said:


> Pong20302000 Please post a link to your source.


 
so the previous page where theres an email showing a snippet of conversation between me and the team not do it for you


----------



## Shadowhunta (Jun 25, 2013)

jerry186 said:


> I think it will be no problem for next updating. As the famous r4ids.cn team tell us do such a thing which they have considered of feature updating. No need to worry about that.


 

Nope, I think you are wrong, I believe this update means you can no longer update the firmware, hence the cut needed AFTER updating.
R4 teams "solution" is just to bring out yet another hardware revision, you may as well just buy a DStwo, because after buying 2 or more R4 cards, you might as well have just bought a DStwo in the first place, I know that's what I'll be doing when I want to update my 3DSXL.

Quick thought for hardware modders like myself who have done this sort of thing before, if you use a fiber brush and cut the line cleanly, surely you can update the chip later on by soldering the line back together briefly and updating in a DSL? then de-soldering and popping back in a 3DS? Just a thought.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

Shadowhunta said:


> Nope, I think you are wrong, I believe this update means you can no longer update the firmware, hence the cut needed AFTER updating.
> R4 teams "solution" is just to bring out yet another hardware revision, you may as well just buy a DStwo, because after buying 2 or more R4 cards, you might as well have just bought a DStwo in the first place, I know that's what I'll be doing when I want to update my 3DSXL.
> 
> Quick thought for hardware modders like myself who have done this sort of thing before, if you use a fiber brush and cut the line cleanly, surely you can update the chip later on by soldering the line back together briefly and updating in a DSL? then de-soldering and popping back in a 3DS? Just a thought.


 
the team says they have other methods,
prying for more info on the statement tho


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2013)

Shadowhunta said:


> Nope, I think you are wrong, I believe this update means you can no longer update the firmware, hence the cut needed AFTER updating.



Though I can quite happily see this being a "before we part ways" type update it could also be that the updates rewrites a bit of circuitry (the DSi/3DS capable flash cart internals are often something fairly advanced in the CPLD/FPGA/programmable chip world after all) to work without the given pin in question but cutting before updating would leave it with a pin it expects to have powered/signalled in open circuit failure.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though I can quite happily see this being a "before we part ways" type update it could also be that the updates rewrites a bit of circuitry (the DSi/3DS capable flash cart internals are often something fairly advanced in the CPLD/FPGA/programmable chip world after all) to work without the given pin in question but cutting before updating would leave it with a pin it expects to have powered/signalled in open circuit failure.


 
they must have a new way to update


> Our new R4i Gold 3DS card support 3DS 6.0.0-X directly without patch updating since today !(2013-06-25)


 
would take more than a day to already be shipping out a new hardware revision


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Our new R4i Gold 3DS card support 3DS 6.0.0-X directly without patch updating since today !(2013-06-25)


 
Too bad they did not have this one two weeks ago when I ordered mine...


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> Too bad they did not have this one two weeks ago when I ordered mine...


 
Should've gotten a DSTwo


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Kippykip said:


> Should've gotten a DSTwo


 
I don't see why.


----------



## Shadowhunta (Jun 25, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> the team says they have other methods,
> prying for more info on the statement tho


 

Hmm potentially using the USB updater? using a different pin? good way for them to make a bit more money i guess?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

nl255 said:


> It (and the DSi XL which has the same problem with updates) offer a much bigger screen than a regular DS or DS Lite.


Yes people prefer the XL versions, but the DSi does not have the same problem.  No DS game or DSi game will require an update before being run, updates are not downloaded automatically, etc.



Schaapje82 said:


> I don't see why.


So that they wouldn't have to open up their cart and manually edit the traces on the PCB to update.

Fucking Duh™.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jun 25, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> I don't see why.


 
Me neither, DSTWO is twice the price, uses more battery, and I don't need GBA or SNES emulation. I just wanted one less unit in my pocket as I go about my day collecting Streetpass entries.


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So that they wouldn't have to open up their cart and manually edit the traces on the PCB to update.
> Fucking Duh™.


 
You don't have to do that anymore with this new release... Fucking Duh to you too.


----------



## Chris23235 (Jun 25, 2013)

This was strange, I have a Rev.9 card and I updated it just minutes ago. First strange thing was, that, despite using an NDSL to update, I had to use the R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds file, the other one always said FAIL. After updating I opened my card and it looked COMPLETELY different from the photos in the instructions. Nothing marked as C1 R9 on the whole board. So I put the cartridge together and put it in my 3DS (already updated to V6) and guess what, it works. Strange strange strange...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> You don't have to do that anymore with this new release... Fucking Duh to you too.


Whether you need to cut or not depends on the hardware revision you have.

Speaking of which, older revisions (like the R4i Gold models I got for the official GBATemp review) can't get any form of this update, or any of the past couple of updates.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

Chris23235 said:


> This was strange, I have a Rev.9 card and I updated it just minutes ago. First strange thing was, that, despite using an NDSL to update, I had to use the R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds file, the other one always said FAIL. After updating I opened my card and it looked COMPLETELY different from the photos in the instructions. Nothing marked as C1 R9 on the whole board. So I put the cartridge together and put it in my 3DS (already updated to V6) and guess what, it works. Strange strange strange...


 
only RevC needed the cut
revs 9 and A didn't need the cut
so what the 3DS could detect hardware wise was not present in those revisions


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> I don't see why.


 
DSTWO is twice the price, uses more battery, and I don't need GBA or SNES emulation. I just wanted one less unit in my pocket as I go about my day collecting Streetpass entries.[/quote]
Well because with the r4i gold, you need to buy new revision cards here and there but the dstwo has lasted since it's first release
And as for the battery life, I find that the dstwo only drains faster when using it's plugin apps (Like Gba, Movie etc) it seems to last longer when playing ds roms compared to the r4i gold


----------



## Chris23235 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> only RevC needed the cut
> revs 9 and A didn't need the cut
> so what the 3DS could detect hardware wise was not present in those revisions


 
Thanks for the info, I wonder why they didn't put such information in the Readme. It sounds like you have to make the cut with every revision of the card.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 25, 2013)

Chris23235 said:


> Thanks for the info, I wonder why they didn't put such information in the Readme. It sounds like you have to make the cut with every revision of the card.


 
the teams suffer sometimes with bad engrish

but yeah only rev C needs the cut, but from the way they worded it there not sure how much longer the 9 and A revs will last, they seemed confident the C will surpass the next one


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is the inside of my flashcard:


Spoiler











It doesn't look like the one in the .doc.
I don't have any R9 close to the C1.


Spoiler










Am I doomed or is there another way to update my R4i3ds (R4ids.cn)?


----------



## Kippykip (Jun 25, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> Here is the inside of my flashcard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think you're doomed, it's a revision 8


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

And they tell me thanks for your patience... Sigh, I suppose that 7 month is really patient, but why they make me hope when they don't do it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2013)

"Update"? Well, that's the first 'update' I've ever heard of needing a stanley knife. Just the mention of cutting PCBs is enough to send 99% of R4 owners running to the hills.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

Because if they posted "Revision 8 and below cannot update to work on an updated 3DS" on the front page people would be less apt to buy.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

It shouldn't be the contrary? I mean, everyone would buy the new rev. to be able to update their 3DS if they say that, no?
I don't know much in publicity, but it seems to be logical.
I even said if i should buy the new rev. and they told me to wait or to buy it *if *I'm impatient.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> It shouldn't be the contrary? I mean, everyone would buy the new rev. to be able to update their 3DS if they say that, no?
> I don't know much in publicity, but it seems to be logical.
> I even said if i should buy the new rev. and they told me to wait or to buy it *if *I'm impatient.


That's why they posted that their newest model supports it directly.

They will post all the good they can, but they hesitate to say anything bad.

Flash cart teams will gladly say "Our new model supports 6.x!" and leave out "But none of our other ones do".


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 25, 2013)

I edited my post, but that seems logical to not say anything bad in public. But why lie in private when they don't push me to buy another flashcard.
Sigh,anyway, I don't have money to buy another rev., and less to buy a DStwo,so I'll just play on my broken ds where half of my games don't work because it uses the L button or the mic.
And travel with all my games with my 3ds isn't an option.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 25, 2013)

This sucks.  Even when I take the card out and put it back in like the video, it still doesn't work.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 25, 2013)

Title should be updated to read "A small percentage of R4i Gold 3DS now support 6.0.0.XX"


----------



## untok (Jun 25, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> This sucks. Even when I take the card out and put it back in like the video, it still doesn't work.


 
Yep same here even tried with dstwo and dslite take dstwo load update take dstwo out and r4ids dorasu card in and surprise surprise green fail. I purchased my card zuchu in march and now card is unusable 6.x firm.

I saw the videos on another thread and their dorasu card are rts and mine doesn't have it but I don't think this is an issue.


----------



## Benighted (Jun 26, 2013)

untok said:


> Yep same here even tried with dstwo and dslite take dstwo load update take dstwo out and r4ids dorasu card in and surprise surprise green fail. I purchased my card zuchu in march and now card is unusable 6.x firm.
> 
> I saw the videos on another thread and their dorasu card are rts and mine doesn't have it but I don't think this is an issue.


Yeah, I have the Dorasu card too, dead, sadly.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jun 26, 2013)

This looks and feels a lot of kinds of wrong... maybe even perverted.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mmmhh...Something seems weird.
In the wood help tab,it says Sys:NDSi 1.41&3DS1.0.0.I have the Dorasu icon and it work on DSi 1.45.Is it a bug with wood 1.60b or my card?


----------



## deishido (Jun 26, 2013)

Mind you, I've only read about half of this thread.

I vaguely remember having to bridge a circuit on my old DS Phat back in the day to use an ancient PassMe method of some sort. Why is making a single cut on a $9 flashcard upsetting so many people? It's a quick, cheap fix. Isn't that the exact reason most of these people got an R4 rather than a DSTwo?

Meanwhile, I've kept all of my old systems. Our trusty, albeit outdated, Acekards work good enough 


Edit: I've discovered that, for pocket change and a couple weeks for delivery, you can purchase cards that are already updated.  I remember shelling out $50 or more for a card, waiting about a month and then praying it was real and worked properly with the games or homebrew that you wanted to play. and updates, god help you if you had a card that was never going to update more than once a year, if ever.


----------



## thebatdadd (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there, new to the forum and need help installing my r4i. I just picked up a 3DS XL (still sealed) with an r4i (looks exactly like this one: http://www.r4-ds-au.com/product_images/uploaded_images/R4i Gold 3DS New Label.jpg, its www.r4ids.cn) and unfortunately my 3DS XL is 6.0.0.11U, so the r4i needs to be updated. I downloaded the WOOD 1.60 kernel update along with the 6.0 patch, extracted the files from them to my formatted 16 GB sandisk ultra micro sd card (while keeping the R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds and deleting the other one), and then when I put the micro sd card in my r4i and try to run it on my XL (it thinks the cart is konami digital entertainment), and just get an error message on the bottom screen saying "An error has occurred. Press and hold the power button to turn the system off. Please refer to the Nintendo DSI operations manual for details". Any help??


----------



## Schaapje82 (Jun 26, 2013)

thebatdadd said:


> unfortunately my 3DS XL is 6.0.0.11U, so the r4i needs to be updated. I downloaded the WOOD 1.60 kernel update along with the 6.0 patch, extracted the files from them to my formatted 16 GB sandisk ultra micro sd card (while keeping the R4iGold_3DS60_Patch_NDSi_3DS.nds and deleting the other one), and then when I put the micro sd card in my r4i and try to run it on my XL (it thinks the cart is konami digital entertainment), and just get an error message on the bottom screen saying "An error has occurred. Press and hold the power button to turn the system off. Please refer to the Nintendo DSI operations manual for details". Any help??


You can't update the card when 6.0. is already on de 3ds. Try finding someone with a 3ds with older software and update from there.


----------



## adris123 (Jun 26, 2013)

Would this update work on my R4SDHC white for 3ds??
or will there be an update for that version of the r4, I updated my 3ds by mistake

http://www.r4isdhc.com/download_white_new2013/    please help me :C


----------



## lloydy187 (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't think I picked the best time in the world to buy a r4 lol, mine is currently somewhere between china and the u.k. I purchased the card from zuchu and from what I understand its a rev c so does that mean its likely to be updatable? At this stage I'm wondering if I should just get a dstwo.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2013)

adris123 said:


> Would this update work on my R4SDHC white for 3ds??


No.  Updates only work on specific models.



adris123 said:


> or will there be an update for that version of the r4, I updated my 3ds by mistake


If there is an update, it will come from your cart's website, not the website of another cart.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 27, 2013)

lloydy187 said:


> Don't think I picked the best time in the world to buy a r4 lol, mine is currently somewhere between china and the u.k. I purchased the card from zuchu and from what I understand its a rev c so does that mean its likely to be updatable? At this stage I'm wondering if I should just get a dstwo.


 
zhuzhu get theres straight from the factory
so you should be fine


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 27, 2013)

The site is down...


----------



## Harsky (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it true that there are some models of R4i Gold that DOESN'T require the trace to be cut? I wish the R4i Gold team has some consistency when labeling which cards can be updated or not.


----------



## Arras (Jun 27, 2013)

Harsky said:


> Is it true that there are some models of R4i Gold that DOESN'T require the trace to be cut? I wish the R4i Gold team has some consistency when labeling which cards can be updated or not.


Yes, I think Rev 9 and A don't.


----------



## lloydy187 (Jun 27, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> zhuzhu get theres straight from the factory
> so you should be fine


 

I brought it on the 17th and Nintendo released the update the next day I believe, what are the chances of that? they didn't send it to the end of the week so maybe there is a chance I have one of the newer cards.


----------



## Takieyda (Jun 28, 2013)

indask8 said:


> 1- Update your flashcart.
> 2- Cut the signal line.
> 3- Blow your 3DS fuse.
> 4- Cry.


 
Is there any validity to this blowing a fuse claim? The only things I can find searching is an article which links back to this thread, but indask8's post is the only reference of blowing a fuse I can find even here. 

I installed the latest Wood and the patch, but my R4i Gold 3DS still isn't working and I'm not too keen on cutting the signal line. I'm perfectly capable of doing it, but I'd rather just spend the money on a DSTwo if that's the case and avoid the whole fuse issue if there really is an issue in the first place.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 28, 2013)

Takieyda said:


> Is there any validity to this blowing a fuse claim? The only things I can find searching is an article which links back to this thread, but indask8's post is the only reference of blowing a fuse I can find even here.
> 
> I installed the latest Wood and the patch, but my R4i Gold 3DS still isn't working and I'm not too keen on cutting the signal line. I'm perfectly capable of doing it, but I'd rather just spend the money on a DSTwo if that's the case and avoid the whole fuse issue if there really is an issue in the first place.


How would cutting a wire blow any fuse? You obviously need to study some electrical concepts...


----------



## Takieyda (Jun 28, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> How would cutting a wire blow any fuse? You obviously need to study some electrical concepts...


 
Excellent post. Thanks for the enlightening response.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2013)

kenenthk said:


> Well this is crap if it means that future r4i gold may not run with software 7.0 or whatever they'd like to call it.
> Tons of people were telling me r4i gold was the best way to go I should of gone with dstwo but didnt have the funds
> Would really suck if I would have to buy a new card after just owning this one for not even 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
I am not even able to update anything beyond the Metroid update, so I know your pain... I bought the card in July 2012, and updates stopped working for it in December when the Deep Labyrinth update rolled out. :/ I feel like my $20 wasn't well spent. It's one of the early Rev C cards that is actually a Rev B in disguise.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jun 28, 2013)

Takieyda said:


> Excellent post. Thanks for the enlightening response.


If you cut a wire, it means you're blocking one of the ways that the electrons can flow. A fuse only blows when there's a large amount of electrical current passing through it, but there's no way cutting a wire would make the eletrical current any bigger.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 28, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> If you cut a wire, it means you're blocking one of the ways that the electrons can flow. A fuse only blows when there's a large amount of electrical current passing through it, but there's no way cutting a wire would make the eletrical current any bigger.


 
Unless it is a control voltage turning something off.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> How would cutting a wire blow any fuse? You obviously need to study some electrical concepts...



Kirchhoff's Current Law would beg to disagree. Indeed modern Christmas lights use it to nice effect.

Anyway I would be quite surprised to see blown fuses save in those cases where someone messed something up.


----------



## matt! (Jun 28, 2013)

Takieyda said:


> Is there any validity to this blowing a fuse claim?


There is no fuse risk. 

That post was by some troll that doesn't even use this type of card, but felt it necessary to comment on what he wrongly assumed the update process would be like.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 28, 2013)

JayRo said:


> I am not even able to update anything beyond the Metroid update, so I know your pain... I bought the card in July 2012, and updates stopped working for it in December when the Deep Labyrinth update rolled out. :/ I feel like my $20 wasn't well spent. It's one of the early Rev C cards that is actually a Rev B in disguise.


 
I bought mine in June 2012 and I got a rev.8 >_>


----------



## appleb (Jul 1, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they release a Rev D.  But identical hardware-wise to the Rev C with the pcb precut for you at the factory.


----------



## medoli900 (Jul 1, 2013)

Our new R4i Gold 3DS card support 3DS 6.0.0-X directly without patch updating since today !(2013-06-25)






*Please note:* Our new card(shipped out after June 25th) comes with "konami" (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) directly don't need to do the patch updating and PCB line cutting, which can support 3DS V6.0.0-X directly...
You can check the supported version info within *the newest Wood V1.60 menu(need to re-download)*.....if it's 3DS6.0.0-11 & DSi1.45, then don't need to do patch updating...

>_>


----------



## mollekemiel (Jul 1, 2013)

Orbiting234 said:


> Ran the update (have NOT cut line) on my DSi and although successful, it still says "Sys:NDSi 1.45&3DS5.1.0-11" under the help information within Wood. Shouldn't they have changed this line to reflect it's 6.0.0 compatibility? Not going to cut it until I know for sure I am indeed updated.


 
you should donwload wood firmware v1.6 again.  They changed it (but did not change the version).


----------



## VMM (Jul 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> If only the DS actually HAD a sleep mode.  It just cuts the screens off and tells the game to pause. So carts don't actually turn off, flash or retail. So the difference in power drain is noticed there.


 

Would it be possible for big N to implement a true DS sleep mode on 3DS?
And what about VC titles(including GBA)?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2013)

VMM said:


> Would it be possible for big N to implement a true DS sleep mode on 3DS?
> And what about VC titles(including GBA)?


Well by using suspend, I think so.


----------



## VMM (Jul 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well by using suspend, I think so.


 

Another thing I forgot to ask:
Do DSi titles have true sleep mode?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2013)

VMM said:


> Another thing I forgot to ask:
> Do DSi titles have true sleep mode?


Somebody with an iEvolution could test to see if DS-H works in DSi-mode properly.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-h.266278/


----------



## VMM (Jul 1, 2013)

appleb said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they release a Rev D. But identical hardware-wise to the Rev C with the pcb precut for you at the factory.


 

Pong already asked them about this.
The next card will already support v6.1.0-1X from factory and will be still rev. C.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 1, 2013)

Probably someone asked about the Rev C Metroid Cards but cba to read all of the 10 pages.
Anyways my question is if they can be updated this time or they are excluded again?


----------



## RyuSensei (Jul 23, 2013)

So, funny thing happened yesterday. I updated my R4i card from www.r4ids.cn (which has a C in the connector, so I suppose to be a revC) and was about to get my X-acto ready for surgery, when I tried loading it to my updated 3ds Xl and it actually worked. No cutting seems needed. I've tried a couple of games, and they all run fine so far... What does this mean? I have no idea.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 23, 2013)

RyuSensei said:


> So, funny thing happened yesterday. I updated my R4i card from www.r4ids.cn (which has a C in the connector, so I suppose to be a revC) and was about to get my X-acto ready for surgery, when I tried loading it to my updated 3ds Xl and it actually worked. No cutting seems needed. I've tried a couple of games, and they all run fine so far... What does this mean? I have no idea.


Only certain revisions needed the cut.


----------



## RyuSensei (Jul 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Only certain revisions needed the cut.


 

Wasn't it precisely revC? That's what everyone was posting, at least.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 23, 2013)

RyuSensei said:


> Wasn't it precisely revC? That's what everyone was posting, at least.


There's multiple revisions named "C", which has caused some issues with previous updates as well.


----------



## RyuSensei (Jul 23, 2013)

So it's a matter of luck? Better start saving money for Dstwo then.


----------



## anthony001 (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried patching but it always fail. what am i doing wrong? im on 5.x.x firmware on my 3ds.


----------



## Ulieq (Apr 9, 2014)

Just to be clear, the 3ds r4i gold does not need to be updated if only using for the nDS.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 9, 2014)

It's possible you may have a slightly different revision than the one being discussed in this topic. Please open a new thread in the appropriate subforum for your fashcart here, and in the future, please avoid bumping year old threads.


----------

